# Hungary’s new border wall is working spectacularly well



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Of course it is. I like some of the strategies that they have implemented to manage it, including rotating through guards, as we could easily do with National Guard units. The dems biggest fear is an effective border wall on the U.S. southern border, as this would stem and or prevent the flow of future democrats into the country.

Blog: Hungary?s new border wall is working spectacularly well


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't forget there are plenty of Republicans that don't want a wall either.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Don't forget there are plenty of Republicans that don't want a wall either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yeah, WTF?

No funding for the wall? Planned Genocide is still funded? Sanctuary Cities still getting Federal Grants?

Trump is talking about the demise of the Democraps, he might want to start throwing some Rinos off of the Republican's circus train because it is about to jump the tracks!

I think we need to have a day without conservative Americans!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

We should take notes from them!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Don't forget there are plenty of Republicans that don't want a wall either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


They should be banished and forgotten forever.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The republicans and democrats both have an agenda and it has nothing to do with "We the People" who elected them.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> The republicans and democrats both have an agenda and it has nothing to do with "We the People" who elected them.


Hear hear!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Hear hear!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Completely agree..far too often people get in a position and forget the principles for which they stand or that got them elected.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I've been saying for awhile now that the Republican party is dead. The actual conservatives, libertarians, and constructionists need to leave the GOP and start a new party. Call it the "Constructionists", or whatever you want.

Leave the GOP to wither on the vine.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maol9 said:


> Yeah, WTF?
> 
> No funding for the wall? Planned Genocide is still funded? Sanctuary Cities still getting Federal Grants?
> 
> ...


Dead on. Bravo.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> 'It was an invasion': How Hungary managed to erase illegal immigration in just a few months


?It was an invasion?: How Hungary managed to erase illegal immigration in just a few months | BizPac Review


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I like what I read.



> Close to every police officer in the country is part of a rotation to make sure the grounds are covered at all times. Temporary military bases have been set up by the border to house them while they do their rotation.
> 
> More than 1,000 volunteers will receive generous salary and benefit packages when they deploy as "border hunters" after extensive training. The area surrounding the fence is closed off for the public. Visitors need to apply for access in advance and photos of guards and the Serbian side are strictly prohibited for security purposes.
> 
> ...


----------

